# Hornets Begin Workouts on Tuesday



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.2theadvocate.com/sports/hornets/19641444.html?showAll=y&c=y



> NEW ORLEANS — The New Orleans Hornets' NBA draft preparations get into full swing this week as they’ll hold four sets of workouts with prospects beginning Tuesday.
> 
> It’s the latest step, after the predraft camp in Orlando, Fla., late last month, in getting ready for the June 26 NBA draft.
> 
> At the same time, General Manager Jeff Bower and coach Byron Scott are mapping out a game plan for free agency. Negotiations with free agents can begin July 1.





> Scott said the Hornets will be looking to improve their depth at center, point guard, and with an athletic player that can play shooting guard and small forward.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Scott said the Hornets will be looking to improve their depth at center, point guard, and with an athletic player that can play shooting guard and small forward.


I'm curious to see which player(s) they'll end up with.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hoopshype lists Keith Brumbaugh as a prospect working out on Wednesday. Interesting.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> Hoopshype lists Keith Brumbaugh as a prospect working out on Wednesday. Interesting.


I don't even know who that is. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/keithbrumbaugh.html

Apparently he lost his scholarship at Oklahoma State for off courst problems and went to some community college.Say's he's a sophomore,but he's going to turn 24 on September 29....It doesn't look like he's going to be a first round pick unless he blows people away in workouts.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/keithbrumbaugh.html
> 
> Apparently he lost his scholarship at Oklahoma State for off courst problems and went to some community college.Say's he's a sophomore,but he's going to turn 24 on September 29....It doesn't look like he's going to be a first round pick unless he blows people away in workouts.


 6'9 shooting guard is impressive in its own right though, it says he has a decent handle as well. guess hes worth a try in workouts, its going to be a crapshoot regardless with how late we're picking


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's being called a SF in places.They do seem to indicate he has guard skills.Like I've said elsewhere the Hornets are in a position where they could play people at the two who don't really have great ballhandling ability.They may well draft a SF and play him as a SG since CP is going to have the ball most of the time irregardless.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't even know who that is. :laugh:


Sorry haha. He was a high prospect out of HS (I believe top 10) and he's been listed as a SG/SF/PF. He committed to play ball at Oklahoma State, but had some academic trouble and was relegated to CC ball. He won't be drafted, at least according to his showings so far at the Pre-Draft Camp. His wingspan is too short for a lot of scouts (apparently the same as his height) and he hasn't impressed anyone otherwise. Hoopshype has him as a possible first rounder but that's unlikely.

Check this ESPN article out:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2008/news/story?id=3354483



> Brumbaugh, 6-foot-9 and 205 pounds, averaged 36.5 points, 10 rebounds, 6.1 assists and 4.8 steals at HCC and will likely be a second-round pick.


Stats production is great, definitely NCAA level, but I can't find any tapes on him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks noballer07 and Diable. We may still be able to grab a more 'known' player at the #27 spot. Perhaps they saw something they liked about him at Pre-Draft camp to warrant an invite to workout. One thing about the Hornets though...... they don't let on too much about who they're inviting to workout. You hear about the workouts usually after they've happened.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Jim Eichenhoffer posted on his blog that he'll reveal the six players at the workout before 10 AM tomorrow. The best they'll bring in probably won't workout tomorrow though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> Jim Eichenhoffer posted on his blog that he'll reveal the six players at the workout before 10 AM tomorrow. The best they'll bring in probably won't workout tomorrow though.



Thanks for that heads up noballer07.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's a quick list of the five that are working out today:

PG Jeremy Pargo
SG Sonny Weems, Shan Foster
PF Trent Plaisted, Othello Hunter

Check Hornets.com for more info later on in the evening.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Out of the prospects from today's workouts, Scott seemed impressed with Foster the most. Don't know how genuine his comments are or if he's trying to sell him to someone else but he sounds impressed.



_With the NBA draft two weeks away, former Bonnabel High School and Vanderbilt standout Shan Foster and Gonzaga guard Jeremy Pargo were among six prospects to participate in the Hornets' first predraft workout Tuesday at the New Orleans Arena. 

They each gave impressive performances, but Foster' perimeter shooting caught Hornets Coach Byron Scott's attention. The Hornets have the 27th pick in the first round and are likely to use it to fill a backup need at shooting guard, power forward/center or point guard. 

The Hornets are coming off their best season in franchise history with 56 victories and their first Southwest Division title before being eliminated in seven games in the second round of the playoffs by the defending champion San Antonio Spurs. _

_"We think (starter) Mo Peterson did a heck of a job, but we really need a shooting guard that's really athletic and can get up and down the floor," Scott said. 

Foster played four seasons at Vanderbilt and was selected SEC Player of the Year this past season after averaging 20.3 points and shooting 46.3 percent from 3-point range. Foster is projected to be a late first-round or early second-round pick. 

"He can flat out shoot it, and he moves extremely well without the ball," Scott said. "He has a very high, good IQ on the basketball court, knows how to play. He was pretty good all the way around, but when we went three-on-three, he was even better. So that was very exciting just to see this kid come out and play. _

More


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Shan Foster. I dont think we are picking near where he is projected though. He's really just a gunner but we could use that. He's also a local product.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I like Shan Foster. *I dont think we are picking near where he is projected though.* He's really just a gunner but we could use that. He's also a local product.



Article says he's projected in the late first or early second. We're picking in the late first.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Today's prospects include...

Mark Tyndale (Temple)
Wayne Ellington (North Carolina)
Lester Hudson (Tennessee Martin)
Patrick Ewing Jr. (Georgetown)
Josh Duncan (Xavier)
Keith Brumbaugh (Hillsborough Community College)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really like Duncan,but I'm not sure if he's going to be a SG in the NBA.Hudson may go before the Hornets pick,he's got a lot of buzz right now


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Article says he's projected in the late first or early second. We're picking in the late first.


I wouldn't want to use my first on him is what I'm saying...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I would want to use my first on him is what I'm saying...


That's not all he would use.

HEY-OH! *rimshot*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Diable said:


> I really like Duncan,but I'm not sure if he's going to be a SG in the NBA.Hudson may go before the Hornets pick,he's got a lot of buzz right now


Do you mean Duncan as PF or Hudson as SG ?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Duncan is so versatile that he might be able to play SG,in particular he could do it if Paul is on the floor doing the majority of the ballhandling..I am pretty sure he'll have to play on the wings in the NBA,I just don't think he can bang with PF's.He does have really nice skills though.

Only thing I know about Hudson is what I read,I don't catch many UT Chattanooga games.He seems to have a lot of teams excited about him as pg,although it sounds like he's more of a combo from the way people talk about him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think his ballhandling and foot speed is good enough to play the 2. He might be able to play the 3, but he is really no sure bet at any position in the NBA.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thursday's workout prospects...

Courtney Lee (Western Kentucky)
Kyle Weaver(Washington State)
Gary Forbes (Massachusetts)
Jamont Gordon (Mississippi State)
David Padgett (Louisville)
Tyrelle Blair (Boston College)


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i watched weaver play alot, hes pretty solid. he showed up pretty big both years of the ncaa tourney he played in, but i don't know if his game would translate that well to our team philosophy. He really got away from his midrange game alot of times during the season, however he does attack the basket pretty relentlessly and he made alot of plays for his teammates while at wazzu, but we really need someone that can hit jumpers as well as slash, because paul will be in control of the ball most of the time anyways..... however a secondary ball handler on the floor is never a bad thing, i just dont know if its necessary for us.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jamont Gordon is a player I would _love_ to have...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Saturday's prospects are Mario Chalmers (Kansas), Mike Taylor (Iowa State), Rudy Mbemba (Sweden), Rodrigue Beaubois (France), Malik Hairston (Oregon), Reggie Williams (Virginia Military Institute).

The one game during the Orlando draft camp that I saw, Mike Taylor looked good.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tuesday's (6/17) workout prospects...

J.R. Giddens (New Mexico)
Stanley Burrell (Xavier)
Joey Dorsey (Memphis)
Longar Longar (Oklahoma)

I'd like to know if CDR is scheduled for a workout.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Giddens is an interesting prospect IMO...


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Geaux Dorsey!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Click this link to listen to some of the prospects' post workout comments.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

noballer07 said:


> Geaux Dorsey!!


Wait seriously?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DOrsey probably goes undrafted.I wouldn't be a bit surprised if he never made an NBA roster.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thursday's workout prospects..

Marcelus Kemp (Nevada)
Frank Elegar (Drexel)
Aleks Maric (Nebraska)
Bryce Taylor (Oregon)
Bo McCalebb (University of New Orleans)
Davon Jefferson (Southern California)

What exactly are the Hornets doing? Looking for draft prospects or summer league invitees? They're looking at an awful lot of guys that may go undrafted or projected as 2nd rounders.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Friday's workout prospects


D.J. White (Indiana)
Charles Rhodes (Mississippi State)
Jaycee Carroll (Utah State)
JaJuan Smith (Tennessee)
Juan Palacios (Louisville)
Pat Calathes (St. Joseph's)


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Workouts again on Tuesday. No word yet of who they're bringing in. One article also said they plan to bring back another player or two to have another look at them. I'll be glad when Thursday gets here.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Final day of workouts..

Chris Douglas-Roberts (Memphis) 
DeVon Hardin (California)
Sonny Weems (Arkansas) 
David Gomez (Tulane)
Gavin Grant (NC State)
James Mays (Clemson)

Weems is in for a 2nd visit.


----------

